# MF3RS2 versus MF3RS3



## Eelephant (Feb 23, 2019)

Who has got or used them both? How do they compare? The RS2 had been my main, and I loved it, very quiet, smooth and fast. I lost it, however, but by the time I got around to replacing it, the RS3 had come out. I chose to seek out the older version again (stickerless, which a lot of placeswere out of) and am wondering if I should have just grabbed the newer version?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm curious too, if only because I picked the MF3RS2 for mutliBLD and I have 20 of them. I'm wondering if I were to get more cubes and I got MF3RS3's, how different would they be? Would they look and feel different enough to be distracting? Or are they fairly similar?


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 23, 2019)

I got both of the cubes simultaneously a few weeks ago-- stickerless and un magnetized. cuz im poor

Out of the box, the rs2 felt rather weak, floppy, and the core had that annoying drag that they all have, while the rs3 was stable and didn't have the drag issue. After watching the cubicles review, I did realize that the rs3's stability is due to it's rather blocky feeling.

The rs3 has a dark blue and I think a darker red, but otherwise the shades are identical.
I don't think that the differences are stark enough to pose a distraction. The notable differences are that the rs3 feels slightly larger, a little heavier, and, again, more stable/blocky than the rs2. The plastics feel the mostly same.

Also, I don't have the rs2 right now so I can't make exact comparisons between the two cubes, but the rs3 is my new (?) main partly because it's a great cube and because I really didn't have a main, and the rs2 is my new carry-around-cube-because-I-don't-care-if-it-gets-broken (but my 365 sv2 is still in the running because slow turning is like actually silent).


----------



## AbsoRuud (Mar 28, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Yuxin little magic m has long been my main, and I want to get a new 3x3. Which one should I get, mf3rs2m or mf3s3m? or yj yupo v2m?


I think asking the same question in ten different threads is a bit excessive.


----------



## TheCube4226 (Jul 16, 2019)

Eelephant said:


> Who has got or used them both? How do they compare? The RS2 had been my main, and I loved it, very quiet, smooth and fast. I lost it, however, but by the time I got around to replacing it, the RS3 had come out. I chose to seek out the older version again (stickerless, which a lot of placeswere out of) and am wondering if I should have just grabbed the newer version?


I have both. I magnetized the RS3 myself with very light magnets (I wish I used stronger ones) and my RS2 is magnetized by Cubicle Labs. I spring swapped both of them with some spare loose springs I had so they're comparatively quite fast now. I have to say, I greatly prefer the RS2. I used it as my main for 3 months over a GTS2, a GTS3, the GAN X, and the 354.


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Jul 16, 2019)

Just ordered a MF2S,MF3S,MF4S,MS5S Cubing Classroom series bundle. Does anyone know how good they will be?


----------



## TheCube4226 (Jul 17, 2019)

I'm gonna b_e completely hon_est with you. The MF2S is decent but all the other MF_x_S puzzles kinda suck. Sorry man


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 17, 2019)

TheCube4226 said:


> I'm gonna b_e completely hon_est with you. The MF2S is decent but all the other MF_x_S puzzles kinda suck. Sorry man


My mf5 is excellent, except for corner cutting. It is fast and smooth, but tight ootb.
I have heard that the mf4 and mf4s are bad.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jul 18, 2019)

wearephamily1719 said:


> Just ordered a MF2S,MF3S,MF4S,MS5S Cubing Classroom series bundle. Does anyone know how good they will be?


They are all very mediocre


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 18, 2019)

wearephamily1719 said:


> Just ordered a MF2S,MF3S,MF4S,MS5S Cubing Classroom series bundle. Does anyone know how good they will be?


Meilong and little magic series are much better.


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 28, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Meilong and little magic series are much better.


Yeah! View supported!


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jul 28, 2019)

RS2 is much better than RS3. RS 2 is stabler


----------



## QuestionableCuber (Jul 28, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> RS2 is much better than RS3. RS 2 is stabler


For some people faster is better (like me)


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jul 28, 2019)

QuestionableCuber said:


> For some people faster is better (like me)



If you put in DNM, it can be just as fast as the rs3


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 29, 2019)

It is preference. RS2 is more stable, RS3 is faster. It just depends on what people prefer.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 29, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> I think asking the same question in ten different threads is a bit excessive.


TBH, he just likes to bump and promote his threads.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 29, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> RS2 is much better than RS3. RS 2 is stabler


The corner cutting of the rs3 is better than that of the mf3rs2.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> The corner cutting of the rs3 is better than that of the mf3rs2.


TBH though, corner-cutting doesn't matter much these days. You shouldn't need a cube to cut more then about 40 degrees, and if you do, well, I don't even know what to say lol.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 29, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> TBH though, corner-cutting doesn't matter much these days. You shouldn't need a cube to cut more then about 40 degrees, and if you do, well, I don't even know what to say lol.


Yes, but having larger corner cutting means that smaller cutting angles are more effortless.


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Yes, but having larger corner cutting means that smaller cutting angles are more effortless.


That holds true for most cubes out there but there are exceptions: The Meilong 3x3 OOTB can’t corner cut over 40 degrees but its small corner cutting is effortless.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 29, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> That holds true for most cubes out there but there are exceptions: The Meilong 3x3 OOTB can’t corner cut over 40 degrees but its small corner cutting is effortless.


That's kinda how my X feels after I set it up. (If it matters, I have yellow GES on pretty tight tensions)

EDIT: I actually wonder if the lubicle black I have in my GES helps the smaller cuts feel a little more effortless.... has anyone tried anything like that in Gan cubes?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 29, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> That holds true for most cubes out there but there are exceptions: The Meilong 3x3 OOTB can’t corner cut over 40 degrees but its small corner cutting is effortless.


Is the meilong M 3x3 an upgrade from the mf3rs2m or the rs3m?


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Is the meilong M 3x3 an upgrade from the mf3rs2m or the rs3m?


I don’t think so. They are targeting different markets and level of experience so not really an “upgrade”.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 29, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> I don’t think so. They are targeting different markets and level of experience so not really an “upgrade”.


Yeah. It’s like upgrading from the latest iPhone to the latest samsung. Different, but one isn’t really better then the other.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jul 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> The corner cutting of the rs3 is better than that of the mf3rs2.


Might be my tensions, but RS2 cuts better than RS3. BTW I’ve been talking about the magnetic versions.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jul 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Is the meilong M 3x3 an upgrade from the mf3rs2m or the rs3m?


I think the meilong series is not an upgrade to the older Mofang Jiaoshi cubes, but a newer cheaper budget option that happens to be really good.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jul 29, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> That holds true for most cubes out there but there are exceptions: The Meilong 3x3 OOTB can’t corner cut over 40 degrees but its small corner cutting is effortless.


I don't know who is a bigger fan of the MeiLong series. You or me.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jul 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Is the meilong M 3x3 an upgrade from the mf3rs2m or the rs3m?


The MeiLong 3 is an upgrade to the WRM. For seriousness.


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 29, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> I don't know who is a bigger fan of the MeiLong series. You or me.


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 29, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> The MeiLong 3 is an upgrade to the WRM. For seriousness.


What........You are a bigger Meilong fan than me.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 2, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> The MeiLong 3 is an upgrade to the WRM. For seriousness.


----------

